# REOSmods pre order round 2



## Oupa (29/9/14)

It's that time again and sooner than we thought! All due to the great response from this awesome community and obviously the quality of the famous REO that speaks for itself. Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!

The fact that there are so many multiple REO owners on this forum also says something... how many guys out there owns multiple Nemisis, Stingray, King, BEC Pro or Hana/Cana mods?

We will allow a full week for the pre order stage and close pre orders on Friday, 10 October at 12:00. After this we will not accept any other REO orders after the close. It caused a lot of complication on the previous pre order and we were sold out before we could even upload our stock to the website. Once we receive our stock and upload it to our website, it will be first come first served (pre orders excluded as these will be secured). To enable us to order more stock this time, we will ask a 50% deposit to secure your pre order.

So please reply to this thread with your order. Using numbering for each Reo ordered, be sure to copy the list of REO orders, add your @forum name as well as which Reomizer, button cover, accessories and extra doors you want. If you know of anyone looking to buy a REO, point them to this thread to get their order and colour combination in on time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (29/9/14)

1. @???? - LP REO ??????


----------



## Andre (29/9/14)

Great going. Just bear in mind that the Reosmods site will only be up again on 2 October 2014, which might delay pre-orders from this side.


----------



## Oupa (29/9/14)

Thanks for the reminder @Andre ... I see what you mean, people won't be able to check out available colours etc. OK lets extend pre orders till Friday 10 October.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Thanks for the reminder @Andre ... I see what you mean, people won't be able to check out available colours etc. OK lets extend pre orders till Friday 10 October.



Do you estimated costs. 
Mini
Grand 
Woodville 

Jst rough ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (30/9/14)

Roughly the same as the previous batch... maybe a slight increase of 3 - 5% due to the Rand taking a beating. Was R10.70 to the dollar with previous order, now its R11.20. That only makes a difference of about R100 at the most on the REO itself and about R20 on the Reomizers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (2/10/14)

www.reosmods.com is still down... This is making it really hard to choose @Oupa


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

Riddle said:


> www.reosmods.com is still down... This is making it really hard to choose @Oupa



Web site should be back online sometime today or tonight!


----------



## Riddle (2/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Web site should be back online sometime today or tonight!



Haha. I've been randomly checking the site since 12:30am to see if it's up... 

If the website said do a backflip and it will be up and running again I would be able to do three right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (2/10/14)

Remember... only 05:10 on the eastern side of the states at the moment


----------



## pimcowboy (2/10/14)

Definitely want 1, possibly 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

And remember - "out of stock" on the web site does not apply to @Oupa's order - your choice will be made to order. Also, if you want it different than any on the web site, just email Rob from Reosmods and ask him if it is possible - reo@reosmods.com.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

Just a heads up that the Reosmods site may not be up today as was hoped. Rob's Mom is in hospital and he is there with her...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

@Oupa , would you please be so kind as to ask Rob from reosmods if he has this/ makes this colour in a SL/LP grand?


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Oupa , would you please be so kind as to ask Rob from reosmods if he has this/ makes this colour in a SL/LP grand?


Grecian pink?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

Andre said:


> Grecian pink?


Thanks @Andre

I was not aware of the name.

Aaaaah, I just can't decide on a colour for my third  At least I've figured out that it has to be lp/sl.


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> I was not aware of the name.
> 
> Aaaaah, I just can't decide on a colour for my third  At least I've figured out that it has to be lp/sl.


Lol, have no idea what colour that is. Looks pink to me, but I am colour blind. Grecian = relating to ancient Greece!
Stunning colour nevertheless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, have no idea what colour that is. Looks pink to me, but I am colour blind. Grecian = relating to ancient Greece!
> Stunning colour nevertheless.


Hahaha I didn't click on that one! 

Agreed. I think it looks awesome!

I also found a pic of a white one with a pink door you posted a while back.

Sigh. Enough with my dilemmas. I could write an essay on this and I don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Aaaaah, I just can't decide on a colour for my third  At least I've figured out that it has to be lp/sl.



I'm with you on that one @Yiannaki! LP/SL's are the way forward!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pimcowboy (3/10/14)

Mini or grand I still cant decide. Mini suites me better , but worried about battery.


----------



## pimcowboy (3/10/14)

Ok Ive made up my mind finally . Here is my order.
1)Reo mini LP ?Black wrinkle with polished brass door. Reomizer 2.0 brass. Brass Cap for reomizer 2. Brass button cover.
2)Reo mini LP-Black wrinkle with silver vein door. Reomizer 2.0 silver. Aluminium button cover. Chrome cap for reomizer 2.

Extras- 2 x repair kit for Reo mini.4x reo post screws. 4 x oring for 3 ml bottle.8 magnets ( 4 gold, 4 silver), 12 x 3ml bottles, 3ml bottle cap and tube kit x 2, 2 x spring screws, 2 delrin insert screws.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

pimcowboy said:


> Ok Ive made up my mind finally . Here is my order.
> 1)Reo mini LP ?Black wrinkle with polished brass door. Reomizer 2.0 brass. Brass Cap for reomizer 2. Brass button cover.
> 2)Reo mini LP-Black wrinkle with silver vein door. Reomizer 2.0 silver. Aluminium button cover. Chrome cap for reomizer 2.
> 
> Extras- 2 x repair kit for Reo mini.4x reo post screws. 4 x oring for 3 ml bottle.8 magnets ( 4 gold, 4 silver), 12 x 3ml bottles, 3ml bottle cap and tube kit x 2, 2 x spring screws, 2 delrin insert screws.


Those will look awesome. Looking forward to welcome you to Reoville. Personally I would have gone for 1 Mini and 1 Grand, but the Mini lovers will crucify me for that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pimcowboy (3/10/14)

Andre said:


> Those will look awesome. Looking forward to welcome you to Reoville. Personally I would have gone for 1 Mini and 1 Grand, but the Mini lovers will crucify me for that!


1 is for me and 1 for my Dad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

pimcowboy said:


> 1 is for me and 1 for my Dad


Ah, ok - then that is awesomeness beyond words! *Two* new Reo households in the making!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (3/10/14)

Andre said:


> Those will look awesome. Looking forward to welcome you to Reoville. Personally I would have gone for 1 Mini and 1 Grand, but the Mini lovers will crucify me for that!


We mini guys don't judge like the Grand guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (3/10/14)

TylerD said:


> We mini guys don't judge like the Grand guys


You either like it BIG or like it SMALL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

www.reosmods.com is up and running again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

Andre said:


> www.reosmods.com is up and running again.



Happy Days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moist (3/10/14)

Can't decide whether to take the plunge :x

Also, I'm not sure if this has been mentioned anywhere, but any chance of getting square bottles as well?


----------



## Silver (3/10/14)

pimcowboy said:


> Mini or grand I still cant decide. Mini suites me better , but worried about battery.



Hi @pimcowboy 
I have both the minii and the Grand. i prefer the form factor of the mini and it feels more comfortable in my hand. I dont have big hands - normal sized

Heres the thing, the mini only takes about 2.6 ml of juice (one doesnt fill to the brim) and this juice would not last me a full day. I vape about 5ml per day. The grand takes about 5.5 ml. Batt also lasts longer. So it can last a whole day. 

The best is to have both but for my needs if I only had one I would go for the Grand

Depends how much you vape and what resistance you like vaping at. Lower resistamces will go through that juice very fast

Not trying to confuse you, just to help you make a more informed choice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (4/10/14)

Andre said:


> www.reosmods.com is up and running again.


Great news. Will start choosing my next mod and pull trigger on my return 

Been using the Grand for the past weeks, i will get another one but LP plus spares. And a Cyclone with AFC.

Are the Grands all subohm capable nowadays? Or is that optional? 

Can't do too much research on a cell...


----------



## MurderDoll (4/10/14)

Tom said:


> Great news. Will start choosing my next mod and pull trigger on my return
> 
> Been using the Grand for the past weeks, i will get another one but LP plus spares. And a Cyclone with AFC.
> 
> ...


All grands and Minis are available with the upgraded kit off the bat now. 

You can sub ohm on any one of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (4/10/14)

Tom said:


> Great news. Will start choosing my next mod and pull trigger on my return
> 
> Been using the Grand for the past weeks, i will get another one but LP plus spares. And a Cyclone with AFC.
> 
> ...


Awesome, Cyclone with AFC is my favourite. Here is a picture of my collection, also with their Fusion Drip Tip on top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (4/10/14)

Moist said:


> Can't decide whether to take the plunge :x
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if this has been mentioned anywhere, but any chance of getting square bottles as well?


Do it!!!!!! 
You can buy the square bottles separately via Importitall: http://www.importitall.co.za/Travel-Plastic-Spice-Sauce-Bottle-11pcs-3515-ap-B0042IW8YM.html
Here is a post on how to install the square bottles: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/soft-square-bottles-for-reos.3852/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

I really really want a grand or a worldville but my reo budget only avail end November. What a schlepp 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (4/10/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, Cyclone with AFC is my favourite. Here is a picture of my collection, also with their Fusion Drip Tip on top.



that mini is a stunner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

shabbar said:


> that mini is a stunner


Totally agree with you. Nicest one I've seen with the Cyclops complimenting it perfectly 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (4/10/14)

shabbar said:


> that mini is a stunner



Definitely does look good with that black cyclone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> I really really want a grand or a worldville but my reo budget only avail end November. What a schlepp
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I am sure @Oupa will get and keep one for you with maybe a small deposit? PM him?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (4/10/14)

Andre said:


> www.reosmods.com is up and running again.


I cannot load it still....


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

Site working fine from my mobile. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (4/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Site working fine from my mobile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Strange. Cannot get to it thru mobile or laptop


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

Tom said:


> Strange. Cannot get to it thru mobile or laptop


http://www.reosmods.com/
Yip jst went on again loads quick n easy 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (4/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> http://www.reosmods.com/
> Yip jst went on again loads quick n easy
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I keep on trying. Even different browsers. No luck 
On mobile it just gets stuck and eventually comes up with connection error


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> http://www.reosmods.com/
> Yip jst went on again loads quick n easy
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That sucks Bro. Maybe clear your cache and retry. I used chrome and the standard browser from my fone and both worked. Very strange indeed 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (4/10/14)

Cleared cache already. I dont get it


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

That baffles me. Silly question but is it jst the reo mods site not working? Connecting across WiFi or 3g

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (4/10/14)

Wifi. Only reosmods.


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3&vmcchk=1&Itemid=3
That's the link to the mods page. Give it a go 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (4/10/14)

Nope. No luck.


----------



## Tom (4/10/14)

Trying laptop now. Not connecting either
Not even thru clicking the link when i google reo


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/14)

Tom said:


> I cannot load it still....



Working fine for me too!


----------



## Tom (4/10/14)

Can't be the wifi as well. Tried this morning at work too. Same shit.


----------



## Tom (4/10/14)

Is Reo banned in Korea?


----------



## Tom (4/10/14)

Hmm
It is maybe banned. Just tried my work iphone with data roaming and it works

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (4/10/14)

Tom said:


> Hmm
> It is maybe banned. Just tried my work iphone with data roaming and it works


Maybe to combat cloning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (4/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Maybe to combat cloning.


That may be the case. It came up with a forbidden access error now. Would be interesting to find out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (4/10/14)

Apparently the China countries are very strict with their websites... They can't even get through to toutube


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

Is it possible to get a deep/blood red wrinkle? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Is it possible to get a deep/blood red wrinkle?



I'm sure you can request it... if Rob can do it he will let you know...Red he does... whether he can do it in wrinkle I'm not sure. Go onto the web site and send him an email.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

So I emailed Robert to find out if he will do a blood / deep red wrinkle for me and he responds to say he only does metallic red as per website 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> So I emailed Robert to find out if he will do a blood / deep red wrinkle for me and he responds to say he only does metallic red as per website



Bummer!


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer!


Very much so. Was hoping for a custom job. One of a kind appeals to me. Now I'm stuck and don't know what to get 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Very much so. Was hoping for a custom job. One of a kind appeals to me. Now I'm stuck and don't know what to get



Get a Woodvil... they are all one of a kinds!


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Yeah that's the other query I made with @Oupa but he is still confirming whether it will be made available to us 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (6/10/14)

Unfortunately still waiting for a decision from Robert on the Woodvils. Doubt he will make it available through a reseller... it sells so fast on his website anyways. I dropped him another email now to see if he has made a decision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (6/10/14)

Just 3 days to go before pre orders close... get those orders in guys!


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Oupa said:


> Unfortunately still waiting for a decision from Robert on the Woodvils. Doubt he will make it available through a reseller... it sells so fast on his website anyways. I dropped him another email now to see if he has made a decision.


Thanks for trying, we do appreciate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (6/10/14)

Those enquiring about pink and purple REOs. The pink and purple Robert does are as follows:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Any chance you can convince him to do a blood red wrinkle? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (6/10/14)

I don't think he will budge... he is quite set in the colours he does.

My advice: Order a tumbled aluminium and get a custom paint job done in Cape Town. Lots of places doing it. Get some advice from @Cape vaping supplies or @MurderDoll on where you can take it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Oupa said:


> Those enquiring about pink and purple REOs. The pink and purple Robert does are as follows:
> 
> View attachment 12676
> 
> ...


That pink one is stunning!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

Does he do the pink in sl? I want a sl mini but pink...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/10/14)

Ooh that purple looks really nice


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

The purple is gorgeous but I don't want to copy @yianakki lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Both colors are really good. But a pink lady I doubt anyone had 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (6/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> The purple is gorgeous but I don't want to copy @yianakki lol


What about purple with pink door @Stroodlepuff? 

Or vice versa?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

Now you have me pondering Haha will see if pink can be done in sl then decide...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> What about purple with pink door @Stroodlepuff?
> 
> Or vice versa?



Pink sl with purple sl door. Now that wud look amazing 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (6/10/14)

@Oupa

@Yiannaki - SL/LP Reo Grand. Pink with anodized black door.
- Delrin Button Cover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (6/10/14)

I'm sure it can be done in Pink SL mini... I will confirm all requests with Robert on Thursday and post here if its a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

Ok I will confirm with you by Thursday... I need to think about it  so tempted though


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Would it be easier for me to change the color of a black wrinkle to blood red wrinkle than to change a raw one to red wrinkle? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok I will confirm with you by Thursday... I need to think about it  so tempted though


Go for the pink with purple door. It's a winner and also be the only combo tin those colors. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (6/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Oupa
> 
> @Yiannaki - SL/LP Reo Grand. Pink with anodized black door.
> - Delrin Button Cover



So door also SL?


----------



## Yiannaki (6/10/14)

Oupa said:


> So door also SL?


Yes please. The doors on the sl are sl by default aren't they?


----------



## kevkev (6/10/14)

Oupa said:


> I don't think he will budge... he is quite set in the colours he does.
> 
> My advice: Order a tumbled aluminium and get a custom paint job done in Cape Town. Lots of places doing it. Get some advice from @Cape vaping supplies or @MurderDoll on where you can take it.



I spoke to the guys at NIC Industries and they can Cerakote the REO, they have a ton of colors to choose from, and a plus is they even have No Temp coating so there are no worries of melting/damaging the plastic/silicone 510 innards. 

I am still contemplating getting mine done in Jet Black.


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Would it be easier for me to change the color of a black wrinkle to blood red wrinkle than to change a raw one to red wrinkle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No, you will have to remove the black wrinkle first. Much easier to do a raw tumbled I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

kevkev said:


> I spoke to the guys at NIC Industries and they can Cerakote the REO, they have a ton of colors to choose from, and a plus is they even have No Temp coating so there are no worries of melting/damaging the plastic/silicone 510 innards.
> 
> I am still contemplating getting mine done in Jet Black.


Where are they located and any idea on pricing? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (6/10/14)

@Stroodlepuff I'm with @Marzuq on this. SL/LP mini with purple door would be am absolute winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> No, you will have to remove the black wrinkle first. Much easier to do a raw tumbled I think.


Ok I'm gna get hold of the guys at NIC and check with them 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

On second thought. I'm not all that keen on redoing a new reo. Seems unnecessary. I will have to look at the options Available again and decide on what's available. If it gets scuffed along the way I will make it the colors I want 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevkev (6/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Where are they located and any idea on pricing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



They are in JHB, but I'm sure there are places in CPT that does Cerakote. I did not ask for a quote when I spoke to them. Sure it won't be that much.


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

kevkev said:


> They are in JHB, but I'm sure there are places in CPT that does Cerakote. I did not ask for a quote when I spoke to them. Sure it won't be that much.


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Stroodlepuff I'm with @Marzuq on this. SL/LP mini with purple door would be am absolute winner


No, no....all pink or white body and pink door.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> On second thought. I'm not all that keen on redoing a new reo. Seems unnecessary. I will have to look at the options Available again and decide on what's available. If it gets scuffed along the way I will make it the colors I want



Nothing tickle your fancy here? http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/choose-your-reo.5705/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

I also thought pink and white but I will think. Pink and black is also nice... Im gonna sleep on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> No, no....all pink or white body and pink door.


My plan is to have the Delrin Button Cover, and the anodized door so they can match a delrin black cyclops


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nothing tickle your fancy here? http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/choose-your-reo.5705/


Thanks @Rob Fisher I'll have a look now 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nothing tickle your fancy here? http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/choose-your-reo.5705/



Ok maybe it's the ocd kicking in but I had the color chosen in my head and now I can't get settled on a different color. 
The Woodvilles are stunning tho. I'll have to spend some more time choosing something 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> My plan is to have the Delrin Button Cover, and the anodized door so they can match a delrin black cyclops


Ah, get it.....that would be the bees knees. 
BTW, now that I have been using the SL Mini for some time - prefer the non-SL. The dust seems to gather in those openings and only a bath can get it out whilst with the non-SL just a wipe is enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Ok maybe it's the ocd kicking in but I had the color chosen in my head and now I can't get settled on a different color.
> The Woodvilles are stunning tho. I'll have to spend some more time choosing something
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Investigate @kevkev's suggestion - we need variety!


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> Investigate @kevkev's suggestion - we need variety!


I agree. But the issue with taking a brand new reo and working in it. Not really something I think wise. And then there is the additional spend. But will enquire tomoro and keep it as an option 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> I agree. But the issue with taking a brand new reo and working in it. Not really something I think wise. And then there is the additional spend. But will enquire tomoro and keep it as an option
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Maybe do not go for the SL option, which makes the Reo more expensive. Unless you are set on the one with holes.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> I agree. But the issue with taking a brand new reo and working in it. Not really something I think wise. And then there is the additional spend. But will enquire tomoro and keep it as an option



The very thought of taking a perfect device and cocking around with the internals and painting it scares the crap out of me... I could never do that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> Maybe do not go for the SL option, which makes the Reo more expensive. Unless you are set on the one with holes.



I wud prefer the lighter unit as I am going for a grand. I have two minis so a grand or Woodville is what I need now. For variation in my collection.. The copper vein I got as it was the only one available. Vexy I got cos that was the choice I would have made. So now either grand or Woodville. Grand in sl will be lighter and that draws my attention 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The very thought of taking a perfect device and cocking around with the internals and painting it scares the crap out of me... I could never do that...


Sissie!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> Sissie!!!!!!!!.


Lol if Tapatalk had the funny rating I would have rated the post funny for sure 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> Sissie!!!!!!!!.



Big time! No argument there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time! No argument there!


Hahahhaa 
Love it
Own it 
Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, get it.....that would be the bees knees.
> BTW, now that I have been using the SL Mini for some time - prefer the non-SL. The dust seems to gather in those openings and only a bath can get it out whilst with the non-SL just a wipe is enough.



I haven't really noticed much dust on the purple SL mini to be honest.

The one thing I absolutely love about the SL is that they feel much more 'grippy'.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

The Tumbled SL is a ***** to keep clean... I love the look of it but with usage it marks and I end up giving it an ultrasonic bath every 2 weeks at least. My White SL and Emerald Green SL are so much easier to keep clean.


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I haven't really noticed much dust on the purple SL mini to be honest.
> 
> The one thing I absolutely love about the SL is that they feel much more 'grippy'.


Of course, you MUST go with your preference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Tumbled SL is a ***** to keep clean... I love the look of it but with usage it marks and I end up giving it an ultrasonic bath every 2 weeks at least. My White SL and Emerald Green SL are so much easier to keep clean.


My white sl door stays surprisingly clean. I was expecting to have to clean it alot. But as it stands I haven't cleaned it as yet 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

I can confirm after holding other SL devices, it is more "grippy" as @Yiannaki says
Then its also a bit lighter, not sure by how much, but it is lighter
The only thing I dont like is seeing all the internals
For me the non-SL is more classy and elegant

But i do like the "grippiness" alot. I think it makes it easier to hold than a tumbled or anodised finish
Wrinkle finish also has that "grippiness" to it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (9/10/14)

Just under 24 hours left on this pre order before we close it. Remember to post your order on here before tomorrow 12:00.

Some pre orders were received directly via email which is also fine. Thank you!

Apart from the pre orders, we will of course be placing an order for stock of quite a few LP grands and minis again, but this time we will not supply any info on types/colours coming in or sell any until we have uploaded the stock on our website. So if you missed the pre order, you will have to wait and see what goes up on our website... first come first served to give everyone a fair chance!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/10/14)

Oupa said:


> Just under 24 hours left on this pre order before we close it. Remember to post your order on here before tomorrow 12:00.
> 
> Some pre orders were received directly via email which is also fine. Thank you!
> 
> Apart from the pre orders, we will of course be placing an order for stock of quite a few LP grands and minis again, but this time we will not supply any info on types/colours coming in or sell any until we have uploaded the stock on our website. So if you missed the pre order, you will have to wait and see what goes up on our website... first come first served to give everyone a fair chance!



@Oupa please could you change my order from SL/LP to LP , not SL  Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Okay so how much does it work out to take a reo LP grand?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay so how much does it work out to take a reo LP grand?



Rough budget would be around the R2,600 to R2,700 mark for a Grand LP, RM2 and a fire button cover.


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Awesome price thx @Rob Fisher.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Awesome price thx @Rob Fisher.



That's an @Oupa price... pretty much what I paid for one on the last shipment. 

Do it... you know you want to!


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

I want a reo again. Just dont know if i have to buy a reo or a gi2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I want a reo again. Just dont know if i have to buy a reo or a gi2



I'm going to take the 5th amendment on this one. But I'm sure you can guess where I stand on the issue.


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm going to take the 5th amendment on this one. But I'm sure you can guess where I stand on the issue.


Lol i know i know. How long will the wait be?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Lol i know i know. How long will the wait be?



Not sure... this is @Oupa's party... but if I had to guess I would say 2-3 weeks?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I want a reo again. Just dont know if i have to buy a reo or a gi2


A Reo of course, you will always come back to a Reo, ask @Cape vaping supplies. Nothing is as easy as a Reo. 
Took about 2 weeks last time.


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

@VapeSnow 

Lp/SL reo grand black wrinkle

silver fire button. 

three extra 6ml bottles with feeding tubes

spare o rings

4 magnets

metallic blue grand door. 

im doing it lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

@Rob Fisher where can i get one of that bullet buttons you have?


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

Great, congrats. This time, give it at least 2 weeks before you make a decision. Am not sure if the RM2 is the right atty for you? Would you not prefer something that can take dual coils and has AFC? Check out the www.Reosmods.com site for their selection.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher where can i get one of that bullet buttons you have?



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Freds-Creative-Customs/413748618765254?fref=ts


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Freds-Creative-Customs/413748618765254?fref=ts


Thx. One more thing i want to get that cyclone rda bottom feed rda. I see there is a group buy. What one will work the best for me. I love dual coils, a lot of air and sub ohming.


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Andre said:


> Great, congrats. This time, give it at least 2 weeks before you make a decision. Am not sure if the RM2 is the right atty for you? Would you not prefer something that can take dual coils and has AFC? Check out the www.Reosmods.com site for their selection.


@Andre jip this time im keeping it. Jip i see now there are more options. I love my air lung hits. Do you thing the reomizer 4.0 would work the best?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Thx. One more thing i want to get that cyclone rda bottom feed rda. I see there is a group buy. What one will work the best for me. I love dual coils, a lot of air and sub ohming.



The Group Buy is over.... but I did order myself a Cyclone AFC in Stainless that is what you are looking for that I might me able to be persuaded to part with seeing I can order one again later because I will have my fully gold plated one on it's way as well!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> @Andre jip this time im keeping it. Jip i see now there are more options. I love my air lung hits. Do you thing the reomizer 4.0 would work the best?


I think the RM4 is the Atomic if I'm not mistaken. A really superb atty for both flavour and airflow.

I find the atomic has an airier draw than the cyclone afc when cranked wide open.


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> @Andre jip this time im keeping it. Jip i see now there are more options. I love my air lung hits. Do you thing the reomizer 4.0 would work the best?


No, that is the Atomic. You can find that here for cheaper. Go for the Reomizer5 imo.
And take @Rob Fisher up on the Cyclops - awesome atty for me.


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Group Buy is over.... but I did order myself a Cyclone AFC in Stainless that is what you are looking for that I might me able to be persuaded to part with seeing I can order one again later because I will have my fully gold plated one on it's way as well!


Thx thats really nice of you. What will the price be on that?


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

@Yiannaki and @Andre im getting a Cyclone AFC from rob so ill be ordering the reo on its own. Thx again for the help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> @Yiannaki and @Andre im getting a Cyclone AFC from rob so ill be ordering the reo on its own. Thx again for the help.


My favourite atty on a Reo. And it is sexy.


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Andre said:


> My favourite atty on a Reo. And it is sexy.


I agree looks stunning. I made a mistake last time to sell my reo. Its every drippers dream to get a reo. Never again.


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I agree looks stunning. I made a mistake last time to sell my reo. Its every drippers dream to get a reo. Never again.


Well your are man enough to admit it. And you will not be the first nor the last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Thx thats really nice of you. What will the price be on that?



Group Buy discussion in this thread... 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/group-buy-cyclones-and-cyclops.5817/page-4#post-126970


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Group Buy discussion in this thread...
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/group-buy-cyclones-and-cyclops.5817/page-4#post-126970


Okay if i read correct R748? And that is perfect. Again @Rob Fisher thx for helping me out.


----------



## Yiannaki (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> @Yiannaki and @Andre im getting a Cyclone AFC from rob so ill be ordering the reo on its own. Thx again for the help.


Great choice. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay if i read correct R748? And that is perfect. Again @Rob Fisher thx for helping me out.


No, I think you need a bf base with that. Add around R581.00. Not a cheap atty, but it is authentic/original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Andre said:


> No, I think you need a bf base with that. Add around R581.00. Not a cheap atty, but it is authentic/original.


What is bf base?


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> What is bf base?


Bottom fed base/deck with the posts. The Cyclops AFC just fits onto that.


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Okay ya i need the atty complete.


----------



## Yiannaki (9/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> What is bf base?


It's the deck of the cyclone 

Bf , meaning bottom fed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Really expensive atty but have to be worth the bucks.


----------



## Moist (9/10/14)

The off-topic is strong in here!

On a side note, add me for a Reo @Oupa 

REO Mini 2.1 LP Olive with Black : Anodised
RM2 LP Silver
Spare O Rings both sizes(3?)
Black Delrin Button Cover
Spare Post screws(3?)
Spare 3ml Bottles(6!)

I'm not 100% sure how many spares I need, so I;m guessing about 3 will be enough? Will pm this weekend for some additional items that I need to order


----------



## Yiannaki (9/10/14)

@Oupa would you please create a post before you close this thread that confirms all of the orders recieved in this thread. 

I was thinking that would be a great idea just to make sure you have recorded everything people have requested and perhaps when some see their orders before they go in, they can take a second to make sure they have ordered everything they need.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

Moist said:


> The off-topic is strong in here!
> 
> On a side note, add me for a Reo @Oupa
> 
> ...


Awesome, looking forward to welcome you to Reoville. Get more 3 ml bottles than just 3.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

Andre said:


> No, I think you need a bf base with that. Add around R581.00. Not a cheap atty, but it is authentic/original.



Andre is spot on!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

Please move any discussion on Cyclones or Group buys to the right thread... this thread is for REO orders via VM.

Sorry @Oupa!


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Please move any discussion on Cyclones or Group buys to the right thread... this thread is for REO orders via VM.
> 
> Sorry @Oupa!


Well, it is still Reo related at least....am sure he won't mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

Andre said:


> Great, congrats. This time, give it at least 2 weeks before you make a decision. Am not sure if the RM2 is the right atty for you? Would you not prefer something that can take dual coils and has AFC? Check out the www.Reosmods.com site for their selection.



i agree with @Andre the rm2 is definitely not the atty for you.
when you get your reo you can swing by my place and take my atomic on loan to test and compare to your previous experience.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Oupa (11/10/14)

Thank you for your support and pre orders guys! Below is the list of pre orders we received. Plus double check your order and reply if it needs to be corrected. Also double check quantities and where no quantities are mentioned, can you please indicate quantity required. I have also indicated who has already sent their name, contact details and delivery address to us. Those that have not yet, kindly send these details to info@vapourmountain.co.za also indicating your forum name.

*I know pre orders are technically closed, but we will make a concession and allow till midnight today for those that want to sneak in on the pre orders. *Our stock order will be placed on Monday.

List as it stands:

*@pimcowboy (contact and delivery details received)*

1 x REO Mini LP ? Black wrinkle with Engraved brass door.
1 x REO Mini LP - Black wrinkle with HAMMER TONE silver door.
1 x LP Reomizer 2.0 brass
1 x Brass Cap for reomizer 2
1 x Brass button cover
1 x LP Reomizer 2.0 silver
1 x Aluminium button cover
1 x Chrome cap for reomizer 2
1 x EM 1.5 ohm lr 510
3 x Smok Tech 510 mini single coil 1 .7 ohm
2 x repair kit for REO mini
4 x Reomizer post screws
4 x oring for 3 ml bottle
8 x magnets ( 4 gold, 4 silver)
12 x 3ml bottles
2 x 3ml bottle cap and tube kit
2 x spring screws
2 x delrin insert screws

*Pandelis Geralys (contact and delivery details not received)*

1 x LP REO Grand - Low Profile - Metallic Red
1 x Reomizer 5.0 - Gold

*Ridwaan Akhalwaya (contact and delivery details received)
*
1 x LP/SL REO Mini Hammer tone with Black wrinkle door
1 x LP Reomizer 2
1 x Aluminium Button Cover
2 x 1000mAh eFest IMR 18500 (15A)
1 x Intellicharger ? Digi D2 (LCD)
1 x 1m 28 gauge wire
2 x 3ml REO bottles
?? x o-rings (size?)

*@Yiannaki (contact and delivery details not received)*

1 x LP REO Grand Pink with Anodized black door
1 x Black Delrin button cover

*@VapeSnow (contact and delivery details not received)*

1 x LP/SL REO Grand black wrinkle
1 x Aluminium button cover
3 x 6ml REO bottles with feeding tube, cap and o-ring
?? x spare o rings (size?)
4 x magnets
1 x metallic blue grand door

*@Moist (contact and delivery details not received)*

1 x LP REO Mini Olive with Anodized black
1 x LP Reomizer 2
3 x 1mm Reomizer o-rings
3 x 1.5mm Reomizer o-rings
1 x Black Delrin button cover
3 x Reomizer post screws
6 x 3ml REO bottles


----------



## VapeSnow (11/10/14)

@Oupa you can leave the spare o rings out. Ill send details now.


----------



## Oupa (11/10/14)

Update:
*
@pimcowboy (contact and delivery details received)*

1 x REO Mini LP - Black wrinkle with Engraved brass door.
1 x REO Mini LP - Black wrinkle with HAMMER TONE silver door.
1 x LP Reomizer 2.0 brass
1 x Brass Cap for reomizer 2
1 x Brass button cover
1 x LP Reomizer 2.0 silver
1 x Aluminium button cover
1 x Chrome cap for reomizer 2
1 x EM 1.5 ohm lr 510
3 x Smok Tech 510 mini single coil 1 .7 ohm
2 x repair kit for REO mini
4 x Reomizer post screws
4 x oring for 3 ml bottle
8 x magnets ( 4 gold, 4 silver)
12 x 3ml bottles
2 x 3ml bottle cap and tube kit
2 x spring screws
2 x delrin insert screws

*Pandelis Geralys (contact and delivery details not received)*

1 x LP REO Grand - Low Profile - Metallic Red
1 x Reomizer 5.0 - Gold

*Ridwaan Akhalwaya (contact and delivery details received)*
1 x LP/SL REO Mini Hammer tone with Black wrinkle door
1 x LP Reomizer 2
1 x Aluminium Button Cover
2 x 1000mAh eFest IMR 18500 (15A)
1 x Intellicharger ? Digi D2 (LCD)
1 x 1m 28 gauge wire
2 x 3ml REO bottles
?? x o-rings (size?)

*@Yiannaki (contact and delivery details not received)*

1 x LP REO Grand Pink with Anodized black door
1 x Black Delrin button cover

*@VapeSnow (contact and delivery details received)*

1 x LP/SL REO Grand black wrinkle
1 x Aluminium button cover
3 x 6ml REO bottles with feeding tube, cap and o-ring
4 x magnets
1 x metallic blue grand door

*@Moist (contact and delivery details received)*

1 x LP REO Mini Olive with Anodized black
1 x LP Reomizer 2
3 x 1mm Reomizer o-rings
3 x 1.5mm Reomizer o-rings
1 x Black Delrin button cover
3 x Reomizer post screws
6 x 3ml REO bottles


----------



## Lee (11/10/14)

Oupa said:


> Update:
> *
> @pimcowboy (contact and delivery details received)*
> 
> ...


Hi @Oupa! Sorry for the late reply, but I did forward Benji (via email) all my particulars. (Pandelis Geralys)


----------



## Oupa (11/10/14)

Got it thanks Lee!


----------



## Yiannaki (12/10/14)

I have just mailed through all my details. Thanks @Oupa 

Everything for my order is correct. Thank you!


----------



## Oupa (12/10/14)

Thanks guys, will do a final post here to confirm later today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

For purposes of our Reo Roll Call we now need to sniff out who *Ridwaan Akhalwaya *is when on the forum? Calling all detectives.


----------



## Lee (13/10/14)

Andre said:


> For purposes of our Reo Roll Call we now need to sniff out who *Ridwaan Akhalwaya *is when on the forum? Calling all detectives.


@Andre ..... is there any better detective than you?


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

Lee said:


> @Andre ..... is there any better detective than you?


Lol, many....I am just plain nosey!


----------



## Mklops (15/10/14)

Hey @Oupa! Where would you be providing updates on when your new Reo stock will be coming out on the site?

I'd like to try and watch a thread or the likes on tapatalk so I dont miss out if I can help it...

Was indecisive and not sure I could afford one while the pre-order was on, now that it's closed I have figured out how to fit it in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/10/14)

Mklops said:


> Hey @Oupa! Where would you be providing updates on when your new Reo stock will be coming out on the site?
> 
> I'd like to try and watch a thread or the likes on tapatalk so I dont miss out if I can help it...
> 
> Was indecisive and not sure I could afford one while the pre-order was on, now that it's closed I have figured out how to fit it in


Awesome, looking forward to welcome you in Reoville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (17/10/14)

Good news! REO stock shipping with UPS... that will teach them postal crazy people!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Frostbite (17/10/14)

Can't wait for my beauty ! Kawaaaaaa...saaaa....kiiiiiii!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tiaan (22/10/14)

Any Shipping Update @Oupa?


----------



## Yiannaki (27/10/14)

@Oupa is there any news regarding the order for round 2?


----------



## Moist (27/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Oupa is there any news regarding the order for round 2?


Think he said he'll update when they arrive. Which means they're probably on the way  I think I also recall him saying something about this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (27/10/14)

Hopefylly not too long now. Some of the colours were out of stock and new mods had to be painted. Robert also had issues with shipping via UPS, as it was his first time shipping an international order via courier.

After a HEFTY courier charge they are on their way and will hopefully be here soon. I promise to post update here as soon as they land.

After this order I will have to wait for SAPO to sort their $hi+ out before ordering more stock. Just not worth it when paying that kind of money for international courier unfortunately...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/10/14)

Oupa said:


> Hopefylly not too long now. Some of the colours were out of stock and new mods had to be painted. Robert also had issues with shipping via UPS, as it was his first time shipping an international order via courier.
> 
> After a HEFTY courier charge they are on their way and will hopefully be here soon. I promise to post update here as soon as they land.
> 
> After this order I will have to wait for SAPO to sort their $hi+ out before ordering more stock. Just not worth it when paying that kind of money for international courier unfortunately...


Thank you for the update @Oupa

This post office saga is such a pain in all of our lives!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

Great stuff @Oupa. Prob is that it doesn't look like sapo will be resolved. But at least this order is sorted 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (27/10/14)

Another option would be to make use of UPS again for a next order but that would mean another R150 or so increase per Reo and I dont really want to do that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (29/10/14)

UPDATE:

REOSmods stock expected to land in SA today.... then through to customs... and then delivered to our door in CTN by UPS 

More updates soon!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Moist (29/10/14)

Oupa said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> REOSmods stock expected to land in SA today.... then through to customs... and then delivered to our door in CTN by UPS
> 
> More updates soon!



My body is ready...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (29/10/14)

Oupa said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> REOSmods stock expected to land in SA today.... then through to customs... and then delivered to our door in CTN by UPS
> 
> More updates soon!



Awesomeness  You would think that waiting for a 3rd reo wouldn't be as nailbiting as the wait for your first... but It is!

That says a lot about these devices

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## pimcowboy (29/10/14)

RRRRRRRRRRRRRR yeah , hope customs doesn't mess you around! Cant wait 4 me Reo!!! Thanks Oupa!


----------



## Gonzales (29/10/14)

@Oupa. With SAPO still incompetent and your courier not delivering outside major centres, how will you get my vape groceries to me from now on? I am planning an order but im a somewhat worried 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

Gonzales said:


> @Oupa. With SAPO still incompetent and your courier not delivering outside major centres, how will you get my vape groceries to me from now on? I am planning an order but im a somewhat worried
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is going to use Batman.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Oupa (29/10/14)

We will make a plan @Gonzales  Many ways to skin a cat!


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

We presume all the Reosmods stock for your web site has already been prepared for loading and all you need to is press a button when it arrives at your place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (29/10/14)

Everytine you post here I almost have a heart attack ! I cant wait anymore

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Oupa (29/10/14)

That would be correct... except for photos to be taken of them as some are colour combos not on REOSmods website.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gonzales (29/10/14)

Frostbite said:


> Everytine you post here I almost have a heart attack ! I cant wait anymore


Sorry @Frostbite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> We presume all the Reosmods stock for your web site has already been prepared for loading and all you need to is press a button when it arrives at your place.


Exactly what i am waiting for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (29/10/14)

@Oupa Great news - HRH is dying for her Pienkie.

Any chance you can add another LP RM2 in silver to my order?


----------



## Oupa (29/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> @Oupa Great news - HRH is dying for her Pienkie.
> 
> Any chance you can add another LP RM2 in silver to my order?



Sure, have enough Reomizers.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Frostbite (29/10/14)

do you get the RM2 in black ?


----------



## Oupa (29/10/14)

Only Chrome and Brass...


----------



## pimcowboy (30/10/14)

Oupa any news yet ? Dam customs taking there time now, sigh.


----------



## Oupa (1/11/14)

REO stock cleared customs on Friday. Will have it in hand on Monday. Expect invoices in your mailboxes on Monday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/11/14)

Oupa said:


> REO stock cleared customs on Friday. Will have it in hand on Monday. Expect invoices in your mailboxes on Monday


Great news @Oupa.expect alot of when will I get my reo in your inbox lol


----------



## Frostbite (1/11/14)

Hell yes dont forget abbout me !!!!! Kawasaaaaaaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/11/14)

Oupa said:


> REO stock cleared customs on Friday. Will have it in hand on Monday. Expect invoices in your mailboxes on Monday


Rodger that! Thanks for the update @Oupa


----------



## vaalboy (3/11/14)

Hoping all is on track - HRH has already made me build her coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (3/11/14)

REO stock has landed at Vapour Mountain!  ... and just a quick message for the post office: 




Please bear with us while we check all stock and finalise invoices. Aiming to get all invoices out this evening still, with orders shipping tomorrow for customers that manage to get their proof of payments through to us tonight.

Thank you again for your patience and all the support!  We are certain every single one of you will enjoy the masterpiece that will be delivered to your doorstep soon!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rido (3/11/14)

Awsome keep checking my mail waiting for that invoice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

Rido said:


> Awsome keep checking my mail waiting for that invoice.


Of course, your Reo cannot be shipped before you have an avatar!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moist (3/11/14)

Nearly slid off my chair now I'm so excited.

My nickname fits

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rido (3/11/14)

Andre said:


> Of course, your Reo cannot be shipped before you have an avatar!



Waiting for my Reo to make it my avatar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

Rido said:


> Waiting for my Reo to make it my avatar


Ah, that is the best reason ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan (3/11/14)

This is me right now, every single word.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

this is my favorite part of the reo pre-orders, all the reo threads is going to be flooded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (3/11/14)

Derp  no invoice yet... Does that mean i will have to wait longer ?


----------



## Moist (3/11/14)

Frostbite said:


> Derp  no invoice yet... Does that mean i will have to wait longer ?


There were quite a few Reos there in that pic  I'm sure he's going on like a mad person, confirming orders before invoicing. We'll get our invoices no doubt


----------



## Frostbite (3/11/14)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

@Frostbite dont stress bro. @Oupa is at the top of his game. your invoice will come and your reo soon after


----------



## Yiannaki (3/11/14)

Got my invoice  Thanks @Oupa


----------



## Moist (3/11/14)

My wallet just got a whole lot lighter...


----------



## Frostbite (3/11/14)

Take my money dammit 

...Ok paid ! You guys can go sleep now


----------



## Oupa (3/11/14)

I wish! Pulling an all nighter!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki (4/11/14)

Invoice paid and proof of payment sent @Oupa


----------



## Rido (4/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Invoice paid and proof of payment sent @Oupa



Did mine last night like 20 min after i got the invoice lol. now im twiddling thumbs till i get my Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (4/11/14)

I had a pretty dream about it. . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/11/14)

Rido said:


> Did mine last night like 20 min after i got the invoice lol. now im twiddling thumbs till i get my Reo


Nice! My thumbs have two other reos to keep them occupied till tomorrow 


Frostbite said:


> I had a pretty dream about it. . .


It wasn't a wet one I hope

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Frostbite (4/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice! My thumbs have two other reos to keep them occupied till tomorrow
> 
> It wasn't a wet one I hope



I would rather not say ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pimcowboy (4/11/14)

Tomorrow is the day finally were my reo and I will unite!!!!! Cant bloody wait! Let me be the first to say thank you Oupa for organizing for all of us it is much appreciated!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tiaan (4/11/14)

Thank You @Oupa! I am in Vaping Heaven!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

Tiaan said:


> Thank You @Oupa! I am in Vaping Heaven!


We are waiting for you to report for duty in the Reo Mail thread!


----------



## Yiannaki (5/11/14)

Reo mail parcel status : Out for delivery

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moist (5/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Reo mail parcel status : Out for delivery


Same here  Pity my job sucks so hard I'll only get home at around 7pm to use it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/11/14)

Moist said:


> Same here  Pity my job sucks so hard I'll only get home at around 7pm to use it



That sucks bro! But it will most certainly be worth the wait  

Luckily i opted to have mine sent to the office!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rido (5/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> That sucks bro! But it will most certainly be worth the wait
> 
> Luckily i opted to have mine sent to the office!



me also.... cant wait busy going through the reos coil thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/11/14)

Rido said:


> me also.... cant wait busy going through the reos coil thread



Nice  

I hope you've practiced wrapping some coils. I remember when i got my first reo, i had practiced wrapping a few days before so when my reo arrived i just inserted the coil and vaped away


----------



## Rido (5/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice
> 
> I hope you've practiced wrapping some coils. I remember when i got my first reo, i had practiced wrapping a few days before so when my reo arrived i just inserted the coil and vaped away



I got the Kanthal in my Reo order


----------



## Yiannaki (5/11/14)

Rido said:


> I got the Kanthal in my Reo order


Ah okay. Not to worry. I forsee an awesome evening of coil building and vaping bliss ahead!

Don't forget to keep us all posted and just shout if you get stuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/11/14)

Reo has landed!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rido (5/11/14)

Check it out.... whooo hoooo
Thanks @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

Rido said:


> Check it out.... whooo hoodooo


Awesome, please post it to this thread as well so you can get your badge: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-mail.1536/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/11/14)

Aramex says "out on delivery" - I suspect a certain @vaalboy is going to get lucky tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Oupa (5/11/14)

For those who don't know it yet... REO stock uploaded and we are live!

Go get it: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/reosmods/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

Oupa said:


> For those who don't know it yet... REO stock uploaded and we are live!
> 
> Go get it: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/reosmods/


At last.....thx.


----------



## Oupa (5/11/14)

Had some issues with the uploads... all sorted now. 2 sold already


----------



## Gonzales (5/11/14)

Dankie @Oupa Im already to late for the black SL
EITHER MATALIC BLUE OR hammertone silver
Cmmon guys help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (5/11/14)

Make that 3...


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

Gonzales said:


> Dankie @Oupa Im already to late for the black SL
> EITHER MATALIC BLUE OR hammertone silver
> Cmmon guys help
> 
> ...


Metallic blue for sure


----------



## Gonzales (5/11/14)

Thanks @Marzuq
@Oupa make that 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

Gonzales said:


> Thanks @Marzuq
> @Oupa make that 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No problem @Gonzales I've got the same color in a mini and it's way nicer than the pic shows it to be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (5/11/14)

Gonzales said:


> Dankie @Oupa Im already to late for the black SL
> EITHER MATALIC BLUE OR hammertone silver
> Cmmon guys help
> 
> ...


Did you take the blue NOOOOOO. I was about to press the button and in a second its gone.


----------



## WHITELABEL (5/11/14)

Woohoo, I've been clicking refresh on that blerry page all day!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (5/11/14)

@Oupa I don't think you bought enough extra REOS this time around. So many gone in the first hour...


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

Riddle said:


> @Oupa I don't think you bought enough extra REOS this time around. So many gone in the first hour...


Pre order number 3??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (5/11/14)

I got a reomizer and bottles do I need anything else?


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

For the rm2 you will need an old ring.its the thin one can't remember the size

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (5/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> For the rm2 you will need an old ring.its the thin one can't remember the size


Cool thanks and the tubes?


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Cool thanks and the tubes?


You will get a tube with the one top cap with your reo. Those things last a long time so no urgency for a second. I do however keep a back up on hand just in case.if u vape more than 6ml a day and you getting a mini then get a 3rd spare bottle so u don't have to carry juice around with you only your refills

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (5/11/14)

Oupa said:


> For those who don't know it yet... REO stock uploaded and we are live!
> 
> Go get it: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/reosmods/


Im too scared to go look.... wife is watching

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

Kaizer said:


> Im too scared to go look.... wife is watching


Do it from your mobile .sneak peak lol


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Cool thanks and the tubes?


No tubes needed imo. Presume you have batteries and a charger, kanthal wire and wicking material and tools. Get double the bottles you think you need.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (5/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> You will get a tube with the one top cap with your reo. Those things last a long time so no urgency for a second. I do however keep a back up on hand just in case.if u vape more than 6ml a day and you getting a mini then get a 3rd spare bottle so u don't have to carry juice around with you only your refills


Cool thanks think I'm sorted then. So stoked, now my girlfriend needs to get back from CT, don't think I've ever been so excited to see her! lol!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (5/11/14)

Andre said:


> No tubes needed imo. Presume you have batteries and a charger, kanthal wire and wicking material and tools. Get double the bottles you think you need.


Ah yes batteries! I knew i was forgetting something thanks!


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Ah yes batteries! I knew i was forgetting something thanks!



That would have been an epic fail lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

Only one Grand left!


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/11/14)

Good thing they weren't up when I placed my spares order earlier. I would have been in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Gonzales (5/11/14)

Congrats @Oupa



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales (5/11/14)

Hope you have a good nights rest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo (5/11/14)

Well done on the Reo sales Oupa it seems that the next pre order will start on Monday?

I think I'll be in for a Black Anodized LP mini with Orange door. 




Keep us posted @Oupa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzales (5/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Did you take the blue NOOOOOO. I was about to press the button and in a second its gone.


Sorry bud. Same happened to me (twice) first with the SLwhite and then the black and then i just threw one of each in my shopping basket. But you should blame @Marzuq


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

Gonzales said:


> Sorry bud. Same happened to me (twice) first with the SLwhite and then the black and then i just threw one of each in my shopping basket. But you should blame @Marzuq
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol haha hoe is it me ?


----------



## VapeSnow (5/11/14)

Gonzales said:


> Sorry bud. Same happened to me (twice) first with the SLwhite and then the black and then i just threw one of each in my shopping basket. But you should blame @Marzuq
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good ill get one again in preorder no 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

Gonzales said:


> Sorry bud. Same happened to me (twice) first with the SLwhite and then the black and then i just threw one of each in my shopping basket. But you should blame @Marzuq
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, agree.... @Marzuq is totally to blame!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/11/14)

So I see the pink and raw tumbled aluminium Minis are gone. Who are the guilty parties? You need to report for duty in the Reo Mail thread!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (16/11/14)

If I wasn't busy planning/budgeting for our wedding I'd be on these Reo pre-orders like white on rice! 

Silly budget cuts, HRH would definitely consider stabbing me if I dropped more cash on ecig related gear now! 

But there is so much of want!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

